# Hi



## electricwarrior (May 29, 2008)

Hi, we're new to motorhoming just got my first one a couple of weeks ago. We've been to test it out at a Caravan Club site which was very nice but terribly staid.  We thought we'd like to try a mix of wild camping and sites through France, Italy and The UK this summer and would appreciate advice on good wild camping spots and also on places to avoid. 


Howie.


----------



## Trevor (May 29, 2008)

Hi electricwarrior, greetings and welcome, good luck with your new venture.


----------



## wildman (May 29, 2008)

Hi,welcome to the site and to motorhoming. I know you will enjoy both.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 29, 2008)

electricwarrior said:


> Hi, we're new to motorhoming just got my first one a couple of weeks ago. We've been to test it out at a Caravan Club site which was very nice but terribly staid.  We thought we'd like to try a mix of wild camping and sites through France, Italy and The UK this summer and would appreciate advice on good wild camping spots and also on places to avoid.
> Howie.




I shall refrain from making any comments about the CC or the C&CC for that matter: Sufficient to say that they fulfil a need but its not for me - or thee by the sound of things 

France is fantastic for touring. You are spoilt for choice. 
You have two choices; one is to use the Municiples. These are campsites set  up by the local Marie (Town Council / Mayor) the idea being that you stop in a place spend some money and enjoy yourself. They vary from the very basic through to what could considered a 4 star site.

Then you have what are termed Aires de Service. These are places where you can park your Motorhome. There will be a place to get fresh water, usually €2 for 100L and also a place to discharge grey and black water.
If you have a TomTom or a Garmin you should be able to download the POIs from the websites that I have listed.

http://a.ccl.free.fr/annuaire/annuaire01.htm - only in French

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm - also available using PayPal on DVD

http://www.eurocampingcar.com/index2.php3?lg=uk&cat_id=0 - Pan European guide but it can be out of date, be careful

http://www.airecampingcar.com/ - only in French

here is some stuff on France CLICKY
 Have a look for any posts from "*****" or "Belgian" They're both pretty sound when it comes to finding sensible places.


----------



## sundown (May 29, 2008)

hi howie, & welcome to wildcamping
enjoy your travels!
"places to avoid" how about "CC club sites"


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 30, 2008)

sundown said:


> "places to avoid" how about "CC club sites"



Your van isn't parked in straight line with the others - You are only allowed 4 chairs round that table - people have been heard laughing at this van...


----------

